# Best way to run GH for fat loss?



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to run GH to help with my fat loss from what I've read a good way to run it is 8iu M/W/F is this right? Or is there a better way to run if fat loss is my main goal? My diet is clean I'm getting 1800cals per day my weight is 185lbs I train a 4 day split and I do SS cardio 5 times per week. I want to add growth as my weight loss has completely stalled I've been the same weight for 5 weeks I tried dropping my carbs low but it hasn't changed anything.

Any advice would be appreciated?

P.S I'm not sure on the best time to take either post workout or before bed?


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

I always thought a lower dose would be sufficient for fat loss.... mind depends on what brand you using.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Would a low dose still be beneficial with me only taking it EOD?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

You may do better taking 4 iu per day for fat loss, you could take 2 iu before fasted cardio am, and 2 iu before bed going into a fasted state or even better middle of the night when in a fasted state.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't really do cardio in the morning I start work at 6am I do it after my weights during the week. I was thinking of having it before bed for better sleep and better recovery so would I split it post workout then before bed?


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I would go with 2 iu pre workout and 2 iu middle of the night if you wake for a ****, if not pre bed.


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

Are the injections every day. Also what's minimum time to take its for for fatloss and how long before start seeing a diffrence.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

To be honest there are better/alot more cost effective ways to lose fat ie eca and t3 are much better for fat loss then hgh i'm not saying hgh is not useful but you will need to use it for at least 3+mths to notice much and at least 4iu per day which will skin you lol i like to take it in 1 dose first thing am.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dose is irrelevant really as GH helps with burning fat this does not start at a certain point, so 1iu will increase fat burning opposed to not using it but how noticeable this is i am not sure but then in saying that the phrase "more is better" does not apply as your body can only burn so much at any time.....

the best time to use GH for fat burning is before cardio as it will release FFA's into the blood stream to be used in cardio this will enhance the fat burning mode....


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

hey pscarb

would 2ius 45 mins prior to fasted cario be ok with 40 mins sscv to be done with another 2 before bed oer would it better to bang them all pre fasted cardio

and then just use ghrp2 and mod grf the rest of the day

thanks


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I would do 2iu morning and stay fasted for a few hours and then 2iu before bed. 2iu again before cardio if you can.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> dose is irrelevant really as GH helps with burning fat this does not start at a certain point, so 1iu will increase fat burning opposed to not using it but how noticeable this is i am not sure but then in saying that the phrase "more is better" does not apply as your body can only burn so much at any time.....
> 
> the best time to use GH for fat burning is before cardio as it will release FFA's into the blood stream to be used in cardio this will enhance the fat burning mode....


Quick one if you don't mind!?

Does the same go for the ghrp/mod grf combo? I'd have thought it does effectively putting raised gh in to your blood stream, or is it true only of adding synthetic gh?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ditz said:


> Quick one if you don't mind!?
> 
> Does the same go for the ghrp/mod grf combo? I'd have thought it does effectively putting raised gh in to your blood stream, or is it true only of adding synthetic gh?
> 
> Cheers


The body will only burn as much fat as it can at any one point, the GHRP/GHRH peptide stack will be more effective because you create small frequent pulses of GH (approx 1.13iu) I am sure those who have moved from 3 x day to 5 x day will attest to the difference, with synthetic most jab just once or twice which in my opinion is not best for fat loss, plus not many use pharma so the dose of the GH can be questioned.....


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

So if your doing weighs and cardio in the AM Would you pin growth before weights and peps Before cardio

Or just pin the growth after cardio

Thx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is obvious this is not sinking in......

GH be that from synthetic GH or peptides will release FFA into the system to be used when working out or cardio, so to enhance fat burning the best protocol would be to use either or both approx 30 min before the session......you are over thinking things it really is simple....


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thx pscarb

I take it training on empty or aminos would be best and then chow down after


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

How do you run g2 and mod and growth combined pre workout and post bed for best results

Thx


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

8iu for fat-loss only, what underdosed dodge you using? LOL


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I run pre bed and am noticing I am very full, strength is up and so is weight, as for fat loss im not noticing much but then saying this im not performing cardio.

I will switch to pre cardio and pre bed injects to see if I notice any fat loss.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I take it this FFA's release happens no matter what your calorie intake is, so even with maintainance cals you should still see some fat loss over a longer period than if you had a cal defect?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stone14 said:


> I take it this FFA's release happens no matter what your calorie intake is, so even with maintainance cals you should still see some fat loss over a longer period than if you had a cal defect?


GH causes the release of FFA's it has no relevance to diet in this instance......


----------

